

Ask HN: Please review my Twitter search appendage - greely

URL: http://twhittler.com/<p>Summary: twhittler is an interface to Twitter search that helps you "whittle down" search results by hiding tweets from any user you want.<p>I whipped this up after being frustrated at all the spammy or irrelevant tweets surfaced when I was searching for tweets related to one of my projects.<p>My questions to you are: 
* Is twhittler something that would be useful to you in your work? 
* Are there features I could add that would make it better?<p>Thanks HN!
======
wesley
I don't think it's all that useful. There are a ton of spammers out there and
to have to block them 1 by 1..

~~~
greely
Whoops, a (belated) thanks for your reply!

That's a great point, and an annoyance I started to notice as I used it
myself... if I have a free evening this week, I'll see if I can apply PG's
Bayesian filtering method to Tweets.

The Twitter data hose is an immensely valuable resource, and I hate to see it
muddied up with all that spam. I think it's worth working to improve that.

Please let me know if you have thoughts on how I can improve twhittler!

